# How the mighty have fallen.........



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Well at least he got out of the house...........

http://www.avn.com/index.php?Primary_Navigation=Articles&Action=View_Article&Content_ID=272492


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Here are EVH mp3s. The first one sounds like he is using the guitar to interpret someone taking a dump. The second sounds like an interpretation of a dung beetle that has really let him self go, and its taking a dump..............

http://www.ninnworx.com/sacredsin/music/rise_evh.mp3

http://www.ninnworx.com/sacredsin/mu...herine_evh.mp3


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Evh*

Everybody is entitled to their own opinion................but c'mon
your posting this and slagging EVH is just asinine..................He is not doing what he used to do but he is definitely going to be remembered

Ray


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Why shouldnt I post this? Its factual. EVH has had serious mental problems brought on by alcoholism, and he and his fans dont want to admit it. To slag on him is asinine? Why dones everyone who has ever worked with the guy slagged on him for being unprofessional, unable to control his drinking, and unable to see himself for what he is. Should we stop slagging on guys who will be remembered? So, no more Hitler jokes?....................


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Certainly not the best I have heard from EVH, but I got to see VH several years back and it was a distinct pleasure to see him live. Has to be up there in my top 10 for sure.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Point Taken*

You have to remember Alcoholism is a disease.................that still doesnt detract from him being a huge influence.
Hitler.........c'mon.............................obviously this is just a jam.................do you think that everything anybody writes is going to be a gem? And this actually sounds like Vai or Satriani farting around with the whammy bar

Ray


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I guess they were going for some kinda sound. I have no clue what though.


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> You have to remember Alcoholism is a disease.................that still doesnt detract from him being a huge influence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-7676046531419337301&q=penn+teller


----------

